# Romania's witches forced to pay income tax



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think it's healthy to **** off witches. 

I love this quote: "Romania's newest taxpayers also included fortune tellers, but they probably should have seen it coming."

http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=105&sid=2222789


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing the effects of a curse based on a concoction of cat excrement and a dead dog:googly:


----------

